# Special order question: Dealer info wanted-TTRS spoiler for TTS



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Can a TTRS rear spoiler be ordered for a Mk III TTS from the factory? How long does it take to get? I like the car with the spoiler but I can't afford the TTRS. My 2015 Comp Pkg car has the TTRS spoiler and even the wheels and looks fantastic....I love it. The 300 hp would be fine for me for at least 10-15 grand less. Does anyone know for sure (dealers please comment) if this can be done? My car comes off lease in Feb 2017.


----------

